# Unitek's BAMOCAR



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

http://unitek-online.com/pdf/download/Antriebe-Drive/BAMOCAR/E-BAMOCAR-D3.pdf

This inverter looks very good. Powerfull, flexible and -above all- affordable.

Anyone any experience with them? Or heard via via something about their products? I can't find any user or independent test report about their products. Only their own info, repeated many many times over the net in just as many languages.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

And another thing: I read in the manual that an Insulation Monitor is required. To alarm if there is any leakage to ground. Never heard of that before on the forum. Is it normaly a build in feature? Who has an Insulation Monitor and what brand?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

You mention affordable, but i can't find a price anywhere. What have you heard?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

alexcrouse said:


> You mention affordable, but i can't find a price anywhere. What have you heard?


A little over 3000 euro for a private person. In a respond mail from Unitek on my third mail asking for it.

Exactly what they mention on line:

http://unitek-online.com/pdf/download/Allgemeines/Preise.pdf


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

For that price, id buy this: http://www.tritium.com.au/products/TRI74/index.html


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

alexcrouse said:


> For that price, id buy this: http://www.tritium.com.au/products/TRI74/index.html


I won't stop you, just don't understand why. More money for less amps.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

Jan said:


> http://unitek-online.com/pdf/download/Antriebe-Drive/BAMOCAR/E-BAMOCAR-D3.pdf
> 
> This inverter looks very good. Powerfull, flexible and -above all- affordable.
> 
> Anyone any experience with them? Or heard via via something about their products? I can't find any user or independent test report about their products. Only their own info, repeated many many times over the net in just as many languages.


Hey Jan,
I think you might be onto something here...but I couldn't find any independent tester either. How interested are you in their product, and how credible do they seem through emailing, I guess you could be the one to test their product


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

efan said:


> Hey Jan,
> I think you might be onto something here...but I couldn't find any independent tester either. How interested are you in their product, and how credible do they seem through emailing, I guess you could be the one to test their product



It's not a new company, they're around since '68 orso. And it's german. I find that fact a pro. Even after they destroyed Rotterdam. The mail wasn't much, and hard to get. Just that I have to bring a motor they don't know to their labor. Not a problem, but after my mail about costs, no reply anymore.

My problem is more this: I'm still busy restaurating my donor. And every day it's more work than expected. I hope I need a drivetrain next summer. And maybe it will take another extra year. That gives me a long time make a final decision. But with AC controllers there is not really a noticeable drop in pricing. On the contrary, the MES-DEA TIM600 is doubled in price lately in Europe. Maybe BAMOCAR will go the same way. Maybe this is a 'change in a life time'. And maybe there are plenty to choose from for much less next year. 

So, give me some good advice. Please.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

If you blow up a WaveSculptor, Tritium mails you a new one. That's because they don't blow up. Ever. I used one of their smaller model at college. Really impressive hardware, software and support. They speak English when you call. I am German, but lived in America all my life. I rather not have to remember German for tech support. Tritium is like Alltrax in my opinion. They make money, but that's not why they sell controllers. They are in it for the customers.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

alexcrouse said:


> If you blow up a WaveSculptor, Tritium mails you a new one. That's because they don't blow up. Ever. I used one of their smaller model at college. Really impressive hardware, software and support. They speak English when you call. I am German, but lived in America all my life. I rather not have to remember German for tech support. Tritium is like Alltrax in my opinion. They make money, but that's not why they sell controllers. They are in it for the customers.


For me is german the same as english: Foreign. And I'm never going to 450V. Not even 400V. And in that case the BAMOCAR means more power.

And I don't know of any tritium examples either. Do you have a list?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Jan said:


> For me is german the same as english: Foreign. And I'm never going to 450V. Not even 400V. And in that case the BAMOCAR means more power.
> 
> And I don't know of any tritium examples either. Do you have a list?



We used the Tritium WS20 to go 115mph in a 426lb kart. Never had a single problem. The 200 is my dream controller for my Saturn.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. That German controller looks very good. Plenty of power and ultra wide DC volt input range. You can start out with a small pack, like for a Curtis, and then add more if you need it. Someone should tell Plamenator as he was in need for a high power AC controller.

So they have price, warranty (2 years!), power, voltage range and documentation (yes, this is important) aspects covered and all of it good. I didn't get the impression that it would be as refined and simple as a Curtis AC controller but the pluses are certainly great.

I also consider the fact that it's made in DE land a plus.

JR


----------

